# Swedish: You are a very beautiful woman.



## aitorTheRed

Hi!
I will like to know how to say "You are a very beautifull woman" in swedish. Thanks in advance!!!

Aitor


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Aitor.

Du är en mycket skön | härlig kvinna.

The second adjective is more intense. Choose one; don't say both in the same sentence.

Hope that helps. Now you have to find out how to pronounce those words like a Swede!


----------



## Whodunit

My 2 cents try:

Du är en så bra kvinna.


----------



## egilmela

Eddie said:
			
		

> Hi, Aitor.
> 
> Du är en mycket skön | härlig kvinna.
> 
> The second adjective is more intense. Choose one; don't say both in the same sentence.
> 
> Hope that helps. Now you have to find out how to pronounce those words like a Swede!


 

I would rather use the word *vacker*,

Du är en mycket *vacker* kvinna!
 
I've also attached a sound file for you to hear how to pronounce it!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> My 2 cents try:
> 
> Du är en så bra kvinna.



I don't like this.  It means "You are such a good woman."  It doesn't have the same effect.

PS - One says "my two cents" (without "try).


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't like this.  It means "You are such a good woman."  It doesn't have the same effect.



"bra" means good??? Oh, then use Eddie's version.   



> PS - One says "my two cents" (without "try).



Thank you very much.


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Egilmela.

Thank you for the correction. As a Scandinavian, you are in a good position to know the appropriate turn of phrase.

I appreciate your intent in supplying me with the pronunciation of the phrase you suggested, but unfortunately, I was unable to open it; and I was looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## egilmela

Eddie said:
			
		

> Hi, Egilmela.
> 
> Thank you for the correction. As a Scandinavian, you are in a good position to know the appropriate turn of phrase.
> 
> I appreciate your intent in supplying me with the pronunciation of the phrase you suggested, but unfortunately, I was unable to open it; and I was looking forward to hearing it.


 

Just right click on your mouse and "Save Target As..."


----------



## Oros

Eddie, I am surprised that you know Swedish too.

Jag prata svenska också. Men jag skriver dåligt.


By the way, it is not correct to write ' little help in swedish' . It should be 'Little help in Swedish'. 

You don't write 'american' or ' america' . You will always write ' Ameican ' and ' America' . The same applies here.

Proper nouns .......


----------



## Eddie

Oros, I left a message for you concerning your question the English Only section.


----------



## Oros

Thanks Eddie

Nowadays I am attending a summer course in Spanish. That is why I am a bít curious about Spanish. I will look at your answer in English section. I have a very little time to read or rather attend matters related with the forums.

 I am training 3 times a week at a gym. I am working and studying full time. How to find time is the biggest obstacle.


----------



## aitorTheRed

Thanks for all your replies! And for correct me in my little (and no so little ) mistakes :_)

I have one more question about Swedish:

Does anyone know how to say "Little vampire" ? I wish to tell to a friend (female) in a humorous way 

Thanks again for all your help!
Aitor


----------



## egilmela

aitorTheRed said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your replies! And for correct me in my little (and no so little ) mistakes :_)
> 
> I have one more question about Swedish:
> 
> Does anyone know how to say "Little vampire" ? I wish to tell to a friend (female) in a humorous way
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!
> Aitor


 

_*Din lilla vampyr!*_
Also a file to help you pronounce it
Just right click and "Save Target As..."
||
\/


----------

